# *gelöst* Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?



## SimsToni (1. Oktober 2015)

**gelöst* Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*

Seit 1 bis 2 Wochen schaltet sich mein Pc, nachdem ich ihn heruntergefahren habe, alleine wieder an. Hab gelesen, dass es am Mainboard liegt, hab ihn aber auch geupdatet...

Meine Specs:
WIN 8.1 64x
I5 4690 4x 3,5ghz
8gb Ram
Sapphire r9 390 
750 W Netzteil
Asrock Fatality Mainboard


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein? HILFEEE*

Das ist ganz klar ein Poltergeist, ne im Ernst, was ist das für ein Netzteil? (Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung)
Schau auch mal in die BIOS Einstellungen ob da eine der Wake up on *** Einstellungen eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein? HILFEEE*

Oder einfach am Netzteil ausschalten.


----------



## sinchilla (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein? HILFEEE*

schliess mal den schalter ( den einschaltknopf) am mainboard ab. ich hatte auch so ein problem mit unerwartetem runterfahren uns so...war nen wackler in den kontakten des schalters.... bzw. mal das kabel prüfen ( vom einschalter) vllt is da die isolierung irgendwie "komisch"
  merk dir die kontakte & nimm mal nen *isolierten* schraubendreher zum einschalten. ein kurzer kontakt reicht zum einschalten & ein kurzer zum ausschalten, das griffstück muss isoliert sein nicht sie spitze!
oder nutzt du cortana...& sagst immer, bitte nicht wieder EINSCHALTEN


----------



## GabtC (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein? HILFEEE*

Ist wahrscheinlich eine Wake-on-lan funktion, musst du sowohl im BIOS als auch in Windows deaktivieren, damit das Ruhe gibt. Bei manchen Intel Boards gibts auch noch eine Funktion, die sich ISCT SysTray nennt, die verursacht auch selbstständige Starts. Musst du auch im BIOS deaktivieren und falls du den zugehörigen Treiber installiert hast, den entweder im Autostart deaktivieren oder gleich ganz deinstallieren.

Ich  hoffe das  hilft, ich hatte nämlich mal das  gleiche Problem .


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein? HILFEEE*

Was für ein netzteil ist das genau?
Sowas kann vom mainboard kommen, entweder eine Einstellungssache oder ein Defekt. Könnte aber auch am Case liegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*

750W Netzteil ohne Angaben kann nur ein Combat Power oder ein anderer aus dieser Riege sein...


----------



## SimsToni (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*

Nezteil ist von Corrsair, hab mal was von Intel installiert, wo genau kann ich diese Wakeup Einstellung löschen (Beschreibung für BIOS und Windows bitte)


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*

Das ist in den Advanced zu finden. Da musst du einfach mal schauen.
Normaler Weise reicht es, wenn du ein Bios Resett machst bzw. die Bios Standard Settings lädst. Denn normaler Weise ist Wake on Lan oder Wake Up Powerless immer abgeschaltet.


----------



## phil23 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*

muss nicht, beim Asus Z87 deluxe sind es auch sehr missverständliche S4 und S5 powermodes, die man erstmal aktivieren muss. 
wake on lan oder so hat bei mir nicht gereicht.


----------



## SimsToni (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*

Was sollte ich dann tun? Öfters bleibt er auch aus, manchmal schaltet er sich nach 1-2 min. wieder an. Hoffentlich keine Geister!


----------



## DutchHaze (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc schaltet sich allein wieder ein?*



SimsToni schrieb:


> Was sollte ich dann tun? Öfters bleibt er auch aus, manchmal schaltet er sich nach 1-2 min. wieder an. Hoffentlich keine Geister!


Ich hatte vor einigen Monaten genau das selbe. Sogar zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten oder auch wenn ich nach Hause gekommen bin oder ins Wohnzimmer gegangen bin. Habe hier auch noch irgendwo nen Thread dazu. Bei mir hat es aufgehört als ich den ganzen Kram an einer anderen Steckdose angeschlossen habe.


----------

